# NFS server not working



## balanga (Mar 17, 2018)

On my NFS server I have 

/etc/rc.conf

```
## NFS
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
```

All the above services were running but I've restarted them 'just in case'...

/etc/exports

```
/usr/src /usr/ports -maproot=root -alldirs.
/a -network 192.168.1.0/24
```

`showmount -e 192.168.1.20`
shows a blank exports list

Any ideas as to why this doesn't work?

What should be the permissions/ownership of /etc/exports?


----------



## Bobi B. (Mar 17, 2018)

From mountd(8): After changing the exports file, a hangup signal should be sent to the mountd daemon to get it to reload the export information.  After sending the SIGHUP (kill -s HUP `cat /var/run/mountd.pid`), check the syslog output to see if mountd logged any parsing errors in the exports file.

You sure exports(5) allows listing multiple paths on a single line? Try to comment first line, restart mountd and see if something changes. This showmount(8) were ran on the localhost or on a remote host?


----------

